# View .ps files ?



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

I have a couple of .ps files that i would like to see.
i think that .ps files are just for printers,
is there any way i can look at them
in windows?

John


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Ghostscript will do it as well as Adobe acrobat (the full version not the reader).
Ghostscript is free but will take a little setting up.
Do you have microsoft word on your machine? I think that there may be some plugins (add-ons) available for that.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi IMM,

I don't have Ghostscript, i have the Adobe reader,
which i thought was the full version.

I do have Microsoft Word 2000 so i'll give that a
try.

Cheers, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

well ive just tried them on Word,
and it looks like i'll need the add-on

How would i go on with that ?
Or would Ghost be easier ?

John


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Might want to look at this, has a good explaination.
all known file formats 
John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi bassetman,

Thanks for that link.
Ive just finished downloading Ghostscript vers 653tar.bz2
Its just under 4 megs, so it took me a while.
I'm going to try to run it in a bit.

John

ps: my cat doesnt seem to think that highly of me.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i may have downloaded the wrong thing.
ive just given it a double click,
and it wants to know which program to open in ?

that doesn't sound right at all.

John


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

May be you are right.
John

PS I looked at my computer and I have.ps files in my Coral 3/gallery/photoshe/data files.
Maybe that might help.
John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

apparently ive downloaded a .BZ2 file
ive no idea what it is.
4 megs of garbage.

Could you have a look and tell me what
im supposed to download?
i cant seem to make it out.

http://www.cs.wisc.edu/~ghost/

Thanks, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

well i had another go.
I found a program called Ghostscript 7.04
its a zip. I downloaded it. It took ages.
Unzipped it into a new folder just for it.

I cant do anything with it.
theres no exe file.
its just a load of files.

What am i supposed to do with that ?

Maybe its for including with another application.

Who knows ... not me.

John


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Sorry, I don't know where to go fom here. 
I thought maybe the Corel info may be of some use.
I think you may be right, that they are for printers only and not sure what you can do about that. 
John


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

it is a post script file (containing info for the printer) and should bew able to open it with Adobe Photoshop, Corel Draw/Paintshop(?) or possibly PSP.

Hope you have one of those. 
John


----------



## Norwalker (Mar 4, 2002)

Hi John...

Followed your link. there is a self extracting file for Ghostscript on a link on that page. I am putting the URL below

http://www.cs.wisc.edu/~ghost/doc/AFPL/get704.htm

It is about 2/3rds of the way down the page.

It looks like you downloaded the Unix version by accident

Hope that helps


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Norwalker,

Thanks for that.
I'll try again later.

Cheers, John


----------

